# Good times with a laser pointer



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

The other day I found my laser pointer and decided to see if Ben, my kitty, would chase it like all my other cats. As I pushed the little black button and the tiny red dotted appeared on the carpet he shot after it. It was the funniest thing to see him run back and forth and back and forth. After moving it along the ground, I ran it up the wall to the ceiling. After seeing that he couldn't reach it, Ben started chattering. It was so cute. He makes little whimpering squeaks. I never saw anything so cute


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> The other day I found my laser pointer and decided to see if Ben, my kitty, would chase it like all my other cats. As I pushed the little black button and the tiny red dotted appeared on the carpet he shot after it. It was the funniest thing to see him run back and forth and back and forth. After moving it along the ground, I ran it up the wall to the ceiling. After seeing that he couldn't reach it, Ben started chattering. It was so cute. He makes little whimpering squeaks. I never saw anything so cute


They love those things! When I first brought it home, Ben chased it so much he completely exhausted himself, he was panting!!! He was also a little stiff the next day so I gradually got him up to where he now plays all day without tiring. 

Max doesn't even look at it, he looks at my hand holding the device and then looks at me as if to say "Ya,...right"


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, yeah my cat Chester doesn't even move. If I bring the light towards him, he'll move his foot over it but nothing more. He's one lazy cat.


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

My kitten Hayley loves her laser pointer. The batteries are gone now and I can't wait to get more. It's good exercise for her as well.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I know, its great exercise. Have you ever moved the laser up and down the stairs? Now that’s funny. Lidia, my cat, she’s in great shape and she just shots after it.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Without meaning to, I have run Ben right into the walls with the laser light. He's only got about 60% of his vision so I have to make sure the area is clear of obstructions. Poor Ben......


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I must say those laser pointers work!! Twinkie never ever plays and if he does he gets all tired and lazy and just wants the toy to come to him, but with the laser beam he will chase it and run and pant! Sugar just loves playing and she loves it too, but she cackles more at the light when she sees it on the ceiling. It is great exercise for them too considering I have a somewhat lazy boy cat and a girl cat who is getting pretty lazy too


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

I love the chattering it's sooooo funny!


----------

